# I thought I should share this



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I found this information in Google while researching on how to improvise over different chords and summed everything up to one page. Supposedly these are notes taken from a Scott Henderson's class. Some might find it interesting.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Very solid if you have a really good basis in music theory, particularly the Jazz genre. But it would be a nightmare for anyone without the background in it.

Kinda reminds me of a good Phrygian Dominant explanation I recently watched on Youtube.

Good find.


----------

